# MONARCH -Dracula/Jekyll & Hyde Custom Builder Kits



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

They are ready to order straight from Scott Mckillop...NOW!
Monarch Model Co., Inc. 
[email protected] 

$40+shipping





Limited supply.
Cheers
Denis


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

To order, you contact the email address?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

DR. PRETORIOUS said:


> To order, you contact the email address?


Yes [email protected] 

These are limited to 1000 kits, once they're gone....they're gone.

Denis


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Been waiting this long for them, I've got to get one or two before they disappear. :drunk:
It says "base". Is it one base? Is there parts pics for us to view?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Been waiting this long for them, I've got to get one or two before they disappear. :drunk:
> It says "base". Is it one base? Is there parts pics for us to view?


Two bases one for Drac and one for J/H
I'll source out some pictures
Denis


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

So is this part of the Monster Scenes kits re-released by Moebius (in spirit if not name)? Have these been released separately in the past and this double kit packaging is just something new? And these are in no way connected to the Dencom Monster Scenes kits? All these monster kits with similar packaging have me confused.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

These are more of the Monsters of the Movies series from the early 70's
Revell released Dracula back in the late 90's but I never saw J&H Re-released.
And never in a multiple pack like these.

I emailed Scott for shipping and payment method info. Hoping to hear from him tonight

JB


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

Jimmy B said:


> These are more of the Monsters of the Movies series from the early 70's
> Revell released Dracula back in the late 90's but I never saw J&H Re-released.
> And never in a multiple pack like these.
> 
> ...


Ah, like the Creature from the Black Lagoon kit? So the Dracula and J&H are repros of 70s kits originally made by Aurora, like the Creature kit? I only ever knew of the Creature kit so am unfamiliar with whatever else they had.


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Aren't these based more on Monster Scenes rather than MOTM? The stuff that got produced and distributed in Canada rather than the US?


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

RB said:


> Aren't these based more on Monster Scenes rather than MOTM? The stuff that got produced and distributed in Canada rather than the US?


PRETTY much. Optional parts omitted from the MOTM releases are included here. I believe Scott had the tooling reverse engineered from vintage Canadian releases. It gets confusing because Dencomm has the trademark on "Monster Scenes" and has released replica boxes of the Canadian Dracula and Hyde. So Monarch's packaging is an homage to the style of the original kits w/o duplicating the art or infringing on trademark. At least not on Dencomm's trademark; I'm PRETTY sure Dracula's attire (tuxedo w/medallion on ribbon and cape) matches the specific appearance of the character in the 1931 film, which is, of course, owned by Universal. The good news is, Universal tends to run hot and cold with the C&D process, and to my knowledge * we are currently in a cold snap. :thumbsup:
Tom
* Speaking firsthand, I have not received a C&D from Universal in at LEAST five years (knock on wood). :wave:


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Oh, and BTW, $40 is a REALLY good deal for what you are getting (and most likely, will NEVER be able to get ANYWHERE else! :thumbsup
Tom


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

So these kits were released in the Monster Scenes series in Canada in the 70s, and not the USA? Is that correct? And never as a two pack, like this?


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I sent him an e-mail requesting payment directions..Hopefully, he will reply*


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

ThingMaker said:


> So these kits were released in the Monster Scenes series in Canada in the 70s, and not the USA? Is that correct? And never as a two pack, like this?


Only in Canada as "Monster Scenes", NEVER (until now) as a two pack.
Tom


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are the parts pieces according to the instructions...





Denis


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

mcdougall said:


> Here are the parts pieces according to the instructions...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, another question. These are _glue together_ kits as stated in the instructions above. Were these originally glue together kits? Weren't the other Monster Scenes _snap together_ kits (as well as the MOTM kits)? So maybe originally these were part of a unrelated line and just added to the Canadian MS kits because they happened to be there (which might explain why they weren't included in the US line)? Just curious as to the history.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I believe the extra arms and legs are interchangeable ...Here is a review of the build up done by the Late Great Buzzconroy...
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=224899&highlight=monarch
Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

They are only being sold straight from Monarch...Here's the info on ordering... The following is Scott Mckillop, owner of Monarch Models:
Hello! Just a tad overwhelmed with the volume of email inquiries from different directions, and piecemeal information. For purchase information of the Monarch Monsters 2015 Limited edition gift pack, please email [email protected] and provide;
1) Name and full mailing address
2) Quantity of kits desired.
An invoice will be emailed back to you to settle using Paypal.
Hope that streamlines a little bit better.


Mcdee


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I sent him a request for payment instructions yesterday..so far I have heard nothing back from him.

Z*


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Like I said in the above post he is swamped with orders but he will get back to you soon...PM sent Z... :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Zathros said:


> *I sent him a request for payment instructions yesterday..so far I have heard nothing back from him.
> 
> Z*


Same here. Haven't heard anything yet


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm sure he got a few hundred emails in the first hour lol...but he did say (and this is off his Facebook site) Monarch Model Co., Inc. It's gonna take a while to slog through the emails. Everyone be patient. it'll happen.

Denis


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

True_ it took about a day to get my invoice.


----------



## harrier1961 (Jun 18, 2009)

Man, everyone is impatient!

Relax ladies and gents, I'm sure Scott is as anxious to fulfill the orders as we are in wanting the kits.
I've got 3 on order myself.

Andy


As a side note, when I clicked on the link for the review of the kits, I didn't realize these have been pending since 2008.
Man, that is a long, long ride!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Been waiting this long for them, I've got to get one or two before they disappear. :drunk:
> It says "base". Is it one base? Is there parts pics for us to view?


Here are the parts....Thanks to (Trevor Ylisaari)
Dracula


Jekyll/Hyde


Denis


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

I have test shots of both of these, cast in blue. Probably got them from the same bunch Randy (RIP) built. They're on my very short list of kits I doubt I'll ever sell.


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Received my invoice this morning after sending my email Wednesday night. It's paid and hopefully they'll be here soon!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

harrier1961 said:


> Man, everyone is impatient!
> 
> Relax ladies and gents, I'm sure Scott is as anxious to fulfill the orders as we are in wanting the kits.
> I've got 3 on order myself.
> ...


On that side note...... Yup long time coming...
But I've learned my lesson 
Now I'm only going to announce when they are in hand and ready to order:thumbsup:
I'll leave all the "behind the scenes" right there...:wave:
Makes the whole ride a lot smoother!
Cheers
Denis


----------



## Anton Phibes (Jun 21, 2013)

Back in 2013, Scott was gracious enough to send me test shots of these. I built them up and painted them and sent him pics and even shared them here. The pics are broken links now. But the kits are grand! I had pined for these for quite some time. Scott, not knowing when they would be available decided to satiate my pressing desire (and end my clamoring for more information at every occasion,lol) by gifting me a set of test shots.

I really wanna get this set if I can work up the free capital. Its a good price! But with Thanksgiving travel expenses and such....I have to wait. I hope I dont miss it. Here are some new pics. Extra MS parts are in the parts crate that Ligeia stands guard over,lol. Of course---I could die happy if The Dungeon and Animal Pit could be produced. But the obstacles in tooling (from what I hear) are preventing a release date to be set. Truly heartbreaking.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

got my invoice within hours Yay, on its way!!! Thanks Scott!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

For all those asking about the history and such.
Some of the answers can be found on my website, in the Monster Scenes section.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/gallery/ms/ms.htm

A bit of history on this item can be found on this page in the reissue portion of the MS section.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/gallery/ms/monarch.htm


Basically, what is being sold here are reissues of the MS Dracula and Dr Jekyll/Mr Hyde, both, packaged in one box.

As has been mentioned, both kits were only ever produced in Canada.
Eventually they did make their way into the MOTM line of kits. But the MOTM versions did not come with the optional parts. Jekyll/Hyde were split into 2 different kits. And all had different bases.

Hope this clears up some of the confusion.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Check this site out ...Not here ....up above ^^^^^^
....Yeah cool eh?

Denis


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Paid for them this morning..not sure if he sends a confirmation himself, and a tracking #..No matter, as long as I get a notice they shipped, I will be ok with it.

Z*


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

TAY666 said:


> For all those asking about the history and such.
> Some of the answers can be found on my website, in the Monster Scenes section.
> http://www.tylisaari.com/models/gallery/ms/ms.htm
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks for the info. I'm still curious- aren't the MOTM and MS kits all snap together, while these two that were Canadian-only releases (and now Monarch releases) glue together? That would seem to indicate these were originally not part of, or intended for MS? That just had me curious.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

The original Aurora issues were both snap together.
BRIAN


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

Anton Phibes said:


> I could die happy if The Dungeon and Animal Pit could be produced. But the obstacles in tooling (from what I hear) are preventing a release date to be set. Truly heartbreaking.


According to the Monster Scenes Facebook page the obstacle has been remedied and these kits will be released shortly.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

1bluegtx said:


> The original Aurora issues were both snap together.
> BRIAN


*So the new repops I just ordered from Monarch are not snap together kits???*


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

eradicator178 said:


> According to the Monster Scenes Facebook page the obstacle has been remedied and these kits will be released shortly.


*after about 2 or three test shots, they say they are ready to give the go ahead to the factory to bang em out,,,They are supposedly working on instruction sheets before they announce a price..Still cant see why that would hold up a price,,,but its been about 2 years or so since they bought the molds...my guess is if its gonna happen, March/ or April will be the availability date...

Z*


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Zathros said:


> *So the new repops I just ordered from Monarch are not snap together kits???*


The Monarch box says glue together.

BRIAN


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

So does this Banner I posted from Monarchs' Facebook Page...



We should be able to handle this , right guys? 
Denis


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> So does this Banner I posted from Monarchs' Facebook Page...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I dont see why not, but I wonder why he just didn't repop them as snaps??..well..probably since we aint kids anymore...guess that wraps it up on the interchangeable parts,since once they are assembled, thats it..*


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I believe the interchangeable parts are 'keyed' so they can interchange ...
Pretty sure that's what I heard a few years ago...
Denis


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Doesn't matter to me. I glue all my snap kits anyway.
I hate having gaps when things start coming apart on snap kits.
I leave movable parts free (most of the time), but glue the other stuff.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

THIS WAS JUST POSTED ON FACEBOOK ***

Monarch Model Co., Inc. When you receive your shipment. Open BOTH the top and bottom of the shipping box, to allow the gift box to nicely slide out by pushing from the other end. Anything else would likely damage the gift box.

Denis


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS (Nov 1, 2000)

Received mine yesterday.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Zathros said:


> *I dont see why not, but I wonder why he just didn't repop them as snaps??..well..probably since we aint kids anymore...guess that wraps it up on the interchangeable parts,since once they are assembled, thats it..*


I've seen several tutorials and people using magnets for they're moveable parts. Never tried it myself but seems to be a great idea in case the keyed parts don't work out.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Zathros said:


> I dont see why not, but I wonder why he just didn't repop them as snaps??..


Actually I was looking at one of the photos I had of some of the parts.
It looks to me like they were made to be snap kits.

I wonder if maybe the snap didn't translate well and the parts didn't hold together as they should.

I'll let you know when mine arrive. Then we will know for sure.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I don't know. I sent 2 emails over the past week requesting an invoice but never received a reply. Whatever


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Mine went out today.., and I recieved the tracking number

Z*


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Zathros said:


> *I dont see why not, but I wonder why he just didn't repop them as snaps??..well..probably since we aint kids anymore...guess that wraps it up on the interchangeable parts,since once they are assembled, thats it..*


I just got my 4 kits
A quick check and Yes they are keyed...
Once the chest is glued to the back the Head,arms and legs are interchangeable :thumbsup:
You can change them up all you want:wave:
Denis


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

Like many here I've been looking forward to this release for a while. Happy to say I got my order in the other day.

Also wanted to let you all know I have the perfect accessory kit for this release. Coffin, more arms and legs, various graveyard pieces. (The head and torso are from the Revell MOTM Drac release and are not part of my kit.)
Check it out at http://www.sceners.net/Sceners.net/Molemento.html

Can't wait to start building the many versions of these figures.
-Pete


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Those Graveyard Goodies are too good to pass up!
Email sent :thumbsup:
The Coffin alone is worth the price!
Thanks for making this cool set :wave:
Denis


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> I just got my 4 kits
> A quick check and Yes they are keyed...
> Once the chest is glued to the back the Head,arms and legs are interchangeable :thumbsup:
> You can change them up all you want:wave:
> Denis



*my two sets are still in transit, according to the tracking number..should see em one day this week*


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I got my 2 sets yesterday-took less than a week from order to delivery. Very nice!!!! I'm happy!!


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*received my two sets today...I paid him last saturday...Guess the holiday slowed mine down a bit..nice boxes..I will pop one set out of the bag later to give em a good look see..I did actually want them originally since I did not have the MOTM Jekyll and Hyde kits. I had since gotten em..and this was the longest in progress kit release I figured no big deal anynore, but then again.better get em anyway since they are Aurora Canadian issues.

Z *


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Molemento Pete said:


> Like many here I've been looking forward to this release for a while. Happy to say I got my order in the other day.
> 
> Also wanted to let you all know I have the perfect accessory kit for this release. Coffin, more arms and legs, various graveyard pieces. (The head and torso are from the Revell MOTM Drac release and are not part of my kit.)
> Check it out at http://www.sceners.net/Sceners.net/Molemento.html
> ...



*Never hurts to get a "plug" in on your product, huh??:thumbsup:*


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

The Official/Unofficial look at the kit

https://youtu.be/0F6KWBh9gxI


----------



## StyreneDude (Nov 16, 2012)

Jimmy B said:


> I don't know. I sent 2 emails over the past week requesting an invoice but never received a reply. Whatever


Same here...two emails sent over a week ago and no invoice. 

Oh well, it's off to Ebay I guess.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

*Styrene Dude*

Styrene Dude - I PM'd Scott on his facebook page. Apparently my emails were going strait to his junkmail and never seeing the light of day. I sent my order detail via PM and received my invoice in a couple days.
I suggest you PM him from Facebook. Dont get scalped on Ebay


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

>>Never hurts to get a "plug" in on your product, huh??<<

Not at all, especially when I made this with Monarch's kit in mind.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

...and I'm glad you brought it to my attention here:thumbsup:
...hence the order 
Denis


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Got my Graveyard Goodies from Pete. Now just waiting to order from Monarch for the Drac, Heckyl and Jive kit. Hope there will be some left after the New Year. Save me one set, guys.....PLEEEEEEEEAAAAASE!!!!!


----------



## Riderfan (Aug 2, 2012)

Molemento Pete said:


> >>Never hurts to get a "plug" in on your product, huh??<<
> 
> Not at all, especially when I made this with Monarch's kit in mind.


Yeah, its a cool kit. Got mine today (#4 of 30). 

The coffin & related limbs are really cool, although the biggest selling feature for me was 'coming to get you' limbs. Especially the arms, as I'll probably use MOTM Jekyll legs.

Plus all the detail stuff is really cool as well.

Kudos Pete!

Oh yeah, this is my first post here-hi everyone:wave:

K


----------



## StyreneDude (Nov 16, 2012)

Jimmy B said:


> Styrene Dude - I PM'd Scott on his facebook page. Apparently my emails were going strait to his junkmail and never seeing the light of day. I sent my order detail via PM and received my invoice in a couple days.
> I suggest you PM him from Facebook. Dont get scalped on Ebay


Thanks, I'll give that a try...I figured he just got swamped with orders and ran out.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Riderfan said:


> Yeah, its a cool kit. Got mine today (#4 of 30).
> 
> The coffin & related limbs are really cool, although the biggest selling feature for me was 'coming to get you' limbs. Especially the arms, as I'll probably use MOTM Jekyll legs.
> 
> ...


Hi Riderfan...Welcome to HobbyTalk:thumbsup:
Got my kit today also #10....Love the coffin ...Lots of possibilities with this kit and The Monarch Gift Pack !
Cheers
Denis


----------

